# My photography...



## ChrisFL (Jul 22, 2012)

http://olasanaflora.blogspot.com/

Check it out. I recently started selling if anyone is interested. 

Pricing for Slippertalk members only, signed, numbered, shipped in rigid tube, matte. I ONLY use PayPal so you are completely protected. I guarantee 100% satisfaction, no exceptions, or expect a full refund/replacement. Professional prints on professional paper. 

8" x 12" - $75
18" x 12" - $195
30" x 18" - $425


----------



## abax (Jul 23, 2012)

Well, hello Chris, just realized who you are...a refugee from OI. Beautiful photos. How are you? Have you finalized your research on corals? Very interesting research. I'd like to see some solid scientific data on climate change instead
of heated political debates.


----------



## Candace (Jul 23, 2012)

Chris, your photos are awesome. If I had the available cash, I'd buy one of your python pics in a heartbeat.


----------



## ChrisFL (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks folks!

Angela, I have a year left on my PhD. 

And trust me when I say, there is no debate about climate change in the scientific community.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 23, 2012)

Fantastic pics!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 23, 2012)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Clark (Jul 23, 2012)

Good luck Chris!
Seen you over at the FM site, and noticed you have kicked this off recently.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 23, 2012)

You do produce lovely photos Chris. Best of luck with all your endeavors!


----------



## emydura (Jul 23, 2012)

The python photo is a cracker. Good luck.


----------



## abax (Jul 24, 2012)

Chris, wouldn't it be amazing if someone in the political arena actually read scientific findings? That last year is the
hardest, but you will do well. It's those damn orals that
kill you! ;>) Oh, I wanted to ask if the natives of the Solomon Islands are Micronesian? I've been doing some
reading about South Pacific islands and the differences in
genetic composition from island group to island group.


----------



## ChrisFL (Jul 24, 2012)

Hey Angela, they are Melanesian


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jul 24, 2012)

Funny how the climate change deniers so conveniently ignore ocean acidification.......Speaking of which, wonder what ever happened with Mahon?


----------



## abax (Jul 25, 2012)

Aaahhhh yes, thank you, Chris. Scientists like you give me
hope, you know.


----------



## ChrisFL (Jul 25, 2012)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Funny how the climate change deniers so conveniently ignore ocean acidification.......Speaking of which, wonder what ever happened with Mahon?



LOL. Oh Mahon. I remember reading that epic thread. Mahon was a punk teenager, that's all. He's exactly the kind of person you don't argue science with.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2012)

Excellent photos, Chris. Good luck!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 26, 2012)

Do you have pics of melting Greenland??

http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/07/24/sci-greenland-melting.html


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 26, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Do you have pics of melting Greenland??
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/story/2012/07/24/sci-greenland-melting.html



AAAHHH... "I'm not listening!" (the actor stomps off the stage holding his ears closed)


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 27, 2012)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> AAAHHH... "I'm not listening!" (the actor stomps off the stage holding his ears closed)



Good idea. I think I will stop listening and reading...


----------

